# Christmas: My Favourite Time of Year!



## Jamala (Nov 5, 2022)

*



*


----------



## Jamala (Nov 5, 2022)

This year it's going to be a real old-fashioned Christmas, Mulled wine, carol singing, midnight mass ...the lot!
*



*


----------



## Jamala (Nov 5, 2022)

*



*


----------



## Jamala (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 5, 2022)

@ Jamala, oh thank you for posting these lovely Christmas songs. 
They warm my heart and soul, and that is because they are so
beautiful and also that I love Christmastime ~

Perfect time for me to start listening to the old carols, and newer ones
also, I don't grow tired of them, they always lift my spirits  and carry
special meaning and memories~


----------



## Jamala (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 5, 2022)

_I am sitting here with my hot ginger tea, listening to each of these videos!_
_
Excellent!_


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2022)

Jamala said:


>


Very nice, Thanks Jamala! Things are pretty much the same here.

However in my state, pantomimes are not big and altho' we know about the yule log, it's not significant anymore.


----------



## Jamala (Nov 5, 2022)

LadyEmeraude said:


> _I am sitting here with my hot ginger tea, listening to each of these videos!_
> 
> _Excellent!_


Big hugs


----------



## Jamala (Nov 5, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Very nice, Thanks Jamala! Things are pretty much the same here.
> 
> However in my state, pantomimes are not big and altho' we know about the yule log, it's not significant anymore.


We settle for the chocolate logs..so yummy and my SIL makes the most beautiful ones. 
Taking the children to see a panto and I am going to have a lot of fun too!


----------



## Jamala (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Jamala (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2022)

Jamala said:


> We settle for the chocolate logs..so yummy and my SIL makes the most beautiful ones.
> Taking the children to see a panto and I am going to have a lot of fun too!


Great!


----------



## Jamala (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Jamala (Nov 6, 2022)

Jane Seymour joins the Mormon Tabernacle Choir providing narration for the traditional carol "Good King Wenceslas" for the Christmas special of Music and the Spoken Word, "The Spirit of Giving," featuring the Orchestra at Temple Square.


----------



## Jamala (Nov 6, 2022)

When we were little, one of our biggest treats at Christmas was a visit with our parents to Hamleys toy store in Regent Street, London. We were each allowed to pick one toy and have a picture taken with Santa. 
Then our father would wander off (later we found out, to buy the rest of our Christmas presents armed with a list provided by our mother) while we listened to a story read by Santa.


----------



## charry (Nov 6, 2022)

i hate christmas now....
i give to  my family and friends all year and we never see anyone at christmas , as they wont come to our house and hubby cant go to theirs ,
so the quicker its over the better ....
i will take him for a drive boxing day to the beach and watch all the mad people swimming in the freezing sea ....lol


----------



## Jamala (Nov 6, 2022)

charry said:


> i hate christmas now....
> i give to  my family and friends all year and we never see anyone at christmas , as they wont come to our house and hubby cant go to theirs ,
> so the quicker its over the better ....
> i will take him for a drive boxing day to the beach and watch all the mad people swimming in the freezing sea ....lol


That's very sad  but sometimes circumstances turn us away from things we used to love.
Enjoy whatever you do anyway


----------



## charry (Nov 6, 2022)

Jamala said:


> That's very sad  but sometimes circumstances turn us away from things we used to love.
> Enjoy whatever you do anyway


thanks .....we do enjoy enjoy each others company and im so glad we still have each other ,
but so sad our freedom went 10 yrs ago ....


----------



## Jamala (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Timewise 60+ (Nov 6, 2022)

No, not until after Thanksgiving in America, do I start thinking or talking about Christmas....


----------



## Jamala (Nov 6, 2022)

Another Christmas tradition in our family is taking the children to see the Nutcracker ballet. I actually danced in a production of the Nutcracker one year.

The origin of the Nutcracker, a classic Christmas Story, is a fairy tale ballet in two acts centred on a family's Christmas Eve celebration. Alexandre Dumas Père's adaptation of the story by E.T.A. Hoffmann was set to music by Tchaikovsky and originally choreographed by Marius Petipa.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 6, 2022)

charry said:


> i will take him for a drive boxing day to the beach and watch all the mad people swimming in the freezing sea ....lol


That happens here on New Year's Day.  They call themselves Polar Bears.


----------



## Jamala (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 6, 2022)

Jamala said:


> Christmas: My Favourite Time of Year!


Not mine, but it has its high points.

Problem is for me it feels like the beginning of the hardest couple of months of winter...


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 6, 2022)

Christmas, I love the sound of Christmas


----------



## Jamala (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Jamala (Nov 7, 2022)

LadyEmeraude said:


> Christmas, I love the sound of Christmas



Hope you have a wonderful Christmas Lady Emeraude and a very special New Year.
Thank you for your interesting and delightfully entertaining threads which I enjoyed immensely


----------



## Jamala (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Jamala (Nov 7, 2022)

Yes, yes, I know…it is early for Christmas music. However, it’s only a wee musical gift for those on SF who celebrate this wonderful time of year. A few tunes and videos to play back during the holidays, if you so wish, and, if you have a minute or two to spare!

As for myself, I am getting our bags packed, itineraries sorted and a myriad of other things organised, for our trip back home to the UK in ten days’ time.
Whilst there, we’re doing the rounds visiting relatives, and eventually spending Christmas Day with siblings and their children in London.

Joyous Christmas to all on SF.. and.. from our house to yours…






Then, on Boxing Day, it’s off to Europe to visit more relatives and finally ending up in Vienna for the New Year’s Eve Celebration…here’s a glimpse of what’s on the programme. 
Several years since we spent NYE in Vienna, so I am pretty excited!






To all: A Positive and Healthy 2023. May your wishes come true!


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 7, 2022)

Jamala said:


> Hope you have a wonderful Christmas Lady Emeraude and a very special New Year.
> Thank you for your interesting and delightfully entertaining threads which I enjoyed immensely


*thank you, kindly Jamala, it is a wonderful season and I'll enjoy it all~*

*appreciate your kind words~*


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 7, 2022)

Jamala said:


> Yes, yes, I know…it is early for Christmas music. However, it’s only a wee musical gift for those on SF who celebrate this wonderful time of year. A few tunes and videos to play back during the holidays, if you so wish, and, if you have a minute or two to spare!
> 
> As for myself, I am getting our bags packed, itineraries sorted and a myriad of other things organised, for our trip back home to the UK in ten days’ time.
> Whilst there, we’re doing the rounds visiting relatives, and eventually spending Christmas Day with siblings and their children in London.
> ...




*Jamala*

_*Your trip back to the UK in 10 days, the anticipation and joy of that sounds wonderful!*_
_*Seeing your relatives, family and siblings sounds so lovely and come Christmas and New
Year, all the continued amazing things, sending you blessings, continued happiness and
we will miss you on the forums during those times~*_

*A positive and healthy 2023 wished back to you and yours!*


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 13, 2022)

Christmas, it will be here soon, where does the time go, I am enjoying doing
just a little shopping, and putting up a few special pieces and decorations
already~


----------



## jujube (Nov 13, 2022)

Good King Wenceslas looked out, on the feast of Stephen.

"Hmmm, a pizza would taste good on a cold night like this!" he thought.  So he called Pizza Hut for a delivery.  

The order taker asked him if he'd like his usual:  Deep pan, crisp, and even?"


----------



## jujube (Nov 13, 2022)

Thanks for the music videos, Jamala.  I can't ever get enough Christmas music!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 18, 2022)

I don't celebrate the season as Christmas or attach any religious significance to it.  I would prefer to celebrate the winter solstice, although we have a low key observation of the 25th Dec.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 18, 2022)

Not really into celebrating Christmas before Thanksgiving

but

wife is watching this

Should bring back a flood of memories

did me


----------



## Been There (Dec 6, 2022)

I was just thinking what I should do for Christmas. No family and I turn down invitations to other family celebrations because I feel out of place. My niece lives in San Jose and invited me out there, but she usually puts on a big Christmas shindig for the people she works with at the hospital out there. That lasts most of the day as doctors, nurses, even the janitors are invited to stop by and have some food and drink. Maybe I’ll just go down to the shelter and help make or serve meals. I’ll have to ask my dog what she has planned.


----------



## Jamala (Jan 5, 2023)

LadyEmeraude said:


> *Jamala*
> 
> _*Your trip back to the UK in 10 days, the anticipation and joy of that sounds wonderful!*_
> _*Seeing your relatives, family and siblings sounds so lovely and come Christmas and New
> ...



Thank you for your kind wishes Lady Em. Hope you had a joyful Christmas and best wishes for a marvellous New Year!

When I’ve had some more sleep will bore everyone with my holiday details xx


----------



## Jamala (Jan 5, 2023)

Well it seems I missed some great shindigs on SF, still never too late to say….

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbHD1Lno-uE*


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2023)

Jamala said:


> Well it seems I missed some great shindigs on SF, still never too late to say….
> 
> *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbHD1Lno-uE*


Welcome back.


----------

